# Qualité dalle new imac 20" (iMac Alu rev. A)



## Chuck_Joris (10 Septembre 2007)

Salut à tous,

Alors après l'écran glossy, c'est la qualité de la dalle de l'imac 20" qui est remise en question.

http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-09-10/#14917

Je n'ai pas encore eu l'occasion de voir de visu cette machine mais je compte l'acheter d'ici la fin de l'année.
Je me contre fout de l'écran brillant mais par contre ca m'embeterait de voir des dégradés de couleurs super moches.

Je ne fait pas de photos mais c'est plus une question de principe.

Donc est ce que ceux qui ont le 20" ont remarqué ce genre de défauts?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Wenlok (10 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai travaill&#233; une journ&#233;e sur un new iMac 20", je suis infographiste, et je n'ai pas constat&#233; les choses d&#233;crite sur le lien. Cela me parait enorme ! La cause, ne serait-elle pas une r&#233;solution base ?

Une chose que je peux dire, c'est que le 24" est moins brillant que le 20", et la finesse des pixels plus importante.

Moi j'ai command&#233; le 24"


----------



## Pierrou (10 Septembre 2007)

Ben oui, pour pouvoir baisser les prix, faut assouplir le cahier des charges, c'est comme &#231;a...

Mais comme le dit l'article, la dalle de l'iMac convient tout &#224; fait aux particuliers... J'ai tripot&#233; un peu un 20" &#224; la Flaque&#174; &#224; Nantes, la dalle est tr&#232;s belle, je trouve


----------



## fredlab (11 Septembre 2007)

Ouh là... je tombe sur le bon fil au bon moment.
Je suis en phase de choix pour un nouveau Mac et j'avoue que j'étais assez séduit par la nouvel Imac 20" (pas les moyens d'acheter plus grand) et je me posais des questions sur la qualité de la dalle et si celle-ci pouvait se calibrer facilement (travail de retouche photo)
Si vous avez des infos. Merci.


----------



## Pierrou (11 Septembre 2007)

Ben, le meilleur moyen de voir si la dalle te plait au niveau du rendu etc, c'est d'aller voir la machine en magasin, d&#233;j&#224;. Pour le calibrage, je suppose que c'est possible via les options des prefs syst&#232;me...


----------



## sleb (11 Septembre 2007)

salut

j'ai lu moi aussi cette niouze. Je suis assez surpris car pour ma part je la trouve superbe cette dalle 20" 
Les photos et vidéos sont très bien contrastées, les jeux très agréables a jouer. Pour de la retouche photo cela convient très bien. Il y a peut etre un petit calibrage a faire pour ceux qui veulent peaufiner le rendu général mais il n'y a en aucun cas a se faire du souci.

C'est une machine vraiment magnifique !!!


----------



## lord danone (11 Septembre 2007)

Je viens de recevoir le merveilleux objet et je ne contaste pour l'instant aucun défaut sur l'écran ou sur quoi que ce soit d'autre  

Il est magnifique, ultra silencieux (plus que l'imac core 2 duo de 2006) très réactif et je trouve plus beau que l'iMac blanc.
Achetez sans hésiter.


----------



## Tiey (11 Septembre 2007)

Pourraient-ils faire un test avec un bête dégradé du voir au blanc sur la surface de la dalle... genre sous photoshop pour voir si le défaut est visible..

t.


----------



## ficelle (11 Septembre 2007)

cette dale est une daube, c'est clair !
trop lumineuse, angle de vision vertical et horizontal tres limité, et surtout un ecart de luminosité trop important entre le haut le bas.
du coup, je l'utilise avec un apple 23 ADC en ecran maitre  

mais bon, pour un usage multimedia familial, ça passe.


----------



## Chuck_Joris (11 Septembre 2007)

Tiey a dit:


> Pourraient-ils faire un test avec un bête dégradé du voir au blanc sur la surface de la dalle... genre sous photoshop pour voir si le défaut est visible..
> t.



Bonne idée. Tiey et lord danone, vous pouvez essayer de faire ça?

Et est ce vrai aussi que les angles de vision sont très mauvais?

Merci d'avance et merci à tous pour vos témoignages.


----------



## lord danone (11 Septembre 2007)

J'ai fait votre test: la dalle est parfaite, je n'apercois rien de genant. Et pour les angles de vision, il faut vraiment regarder l'écran à un grand angle pour que l'image disparaisse...
Je le répete l'écran ne souffre d'aucun problème... A voir sur le long terme


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> mais bon, pour un usage multimedia familial, ça passe.




Et c'est à ça qu'Apple destine l'iMac...


----------



## christphe (12 Septembre 2007)

je viens d'aller voir les Imacs a la fnac. A Rouen ,ils ont le 24 ,le 20 et 2 anciens 17pouces.
L'angle de vision du 20 est mediocre en verticale, comparable au 17 pouces qui n'etait pas terrible. Par contre , En vue horizontal , la difference avec le 24 ne saute pas aux yeux.
christophe


----------



## benouz (12 Septembre 2007)

J'ai pu faire le test du dégradé noir au blanc dans photoshop sur 3 Imac 20' différents et sur 1 Imac 24'.

Le résultat est identique sur les 20' : les bandes de même couleur sont assez marquées, mais surtout lorsqu'on zoom on voit des artefacts qui rappellent un peu une compression jpeg excessive. Je pense que cela est donc dû au codage 6bits des couleurs de la dalle du 20'.

Sur l'Imac 24' par contre, ces défauts sont inexistants ce qui confirme que la dalle est de bien meilleure qualité.

Du coup pour les graphistes qui passeraient par là, laissez de côté le 20'...


----------



## benouz (12 Septembre 2007)

Pour info (encore), j'ai testé différents espaces colorimétriques sur le 20' avec en fond un fichier de dégradé.
Pour une raison qui m'échappe, le profil Apple RGB gomme une bonne partie des défauts pourtant flagrants avec les autres profils. Ce n'est évidemment pas aussi bon que sur le 24', mais toujours mieux que dans les autres cas...
Si quelqu'un a une idée du pourquoi du comment...


----------



## fredlab (12 Septembre 2007)

Euh... je ne suis pas infographiste mais je fais pas mal de photos (D70 + RAW) et de retouches avec toshop... je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter plus gros que le 20".
(franchement, Apple exagère - 1200 euros pour avoir seulement un 1 Go de RAM, 250 Go de DD, une carte video très moyenne et un écran pas si exploitable que ça... Steeve Jobs est au courant des prix dans le monde PC ? on trouve des quadcore à moins de 800 roros)


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Septembre 2007)

fredlab a dit:


> Euh... je ne suis pas infographiste mais je fais pas mal de photos (D70 + RAW) et de retouches avec toshop... je n'ai pas les moyens d'acheter plus gros que le 20".
> (franchement, Apple exag&#232;re - 1200 euros pour avoir seulement un 1 Go de RAM, 250 Go de DD, une carte video tr&#232;s moyenne et un &#233;cran pas si exploitable que &#231;a... Steeve Jobs est au courant des prix dans le monde PC ? on trouve des quadcore &#224; moins de 800 roros)



Ben mon lapin pourquoi tu n'ach&#232;tes pas un PC alors ? Je le r&#233;p&#232;te Apple destine l'iMac a une utilisation familiale. Et puis les caract&#233;ristiques de la dalle ne sont pas si catastrophiques, ok la lecture de c&#244;t&#233; et d'en haut est moindre que certains autres &#233;crans mais vous travaillez comment devant votre Mac ? Debout ? A c&#244;t&#233; ? Moi je bosse en face et si besoin j'oriente l'&#233;cran.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Et PAN !!!!   Tu lui envoies pas dire dis donc&#8230;


----------



## Chuck_Joris (13 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> vous travaillez comment devant votre Mac ? Debout ? A c&#244;t&#233; ? Moi je bosse en face et si besoin j'oriente l'&#233;cran.



Justement pour une utilisation familiale on peut &#234;tre plusieurs &#224; regarder des photos ou un film. De plus pour manipuler frontrow, idem on peut etre assis &#224; un autre bureau et vouloir changer d'album en &#233;coute. La t&#233;l&#233;commande permet alors de ne pas &#234;tre pr&#233;cisement en face de l'ordi. Si on ne voit pas grand chose c'est dommage.

Je suis d'accord pour dire que le professionnel qui r&#226;le est entrain de pester contre une machine qui n'est pas pr&#233;vu pour lui. Mais je pense que le particulier &#224; tout autant le droit de raler au prix o&#249; il ach&#232;te sa machine.


----------



## fredlab (13 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Ben mon lapin pourquoi tu n'achètes pas un PC alors ? Je le répète Apple destine l'iMac a une utilisation familiale.


Dites donc... nous n'avons pas gardé les moutons ensemble à ce que je sache...
Si un des admins de ce forum est aussi sectaire (mac addict jusqu'à l'aveuglement), je me demande ce que je suis venu faire sur ce forum.
J'ai un Mac depuis plus de 15 ans et je n'ai pas de leçons à recevoir de qui que ce soit, je ne suis pas Crésus et désolé si je me permets de dire que OUI, la firme à la pomme est à des tarifs exhorbitants... sur un PC, on en offre plus pour le même prix...
Je n'ai pas l'intention de faire du trollisme, mais quand une machine Apple est vendu avec 512 Mo de RAM (Imac ancien modèle), chez PC ils en étaint à 1 Go.
Si le Imac est une machine familiale alors ça n'est pas pour une famille de smicard (macgeneration fait-il du racisme anti-pauvres ?)
Et pour un Mac Pro, je m'achète deux PC de puissance équivalente... les produits Adobe tournent très bien dessus.

(si je reste fidèle à Apple, c'est surtout parce que j'ai des années de boulot dessus et le switch n'est pas si aisé que celà à faire)


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Ceci est un trollisme pur et dur malgr&#233; tout. Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable. Un mac n'est pas un PC. Les prix sont diff&#233;rents. Si tu peux t'acheter ce que tu veux, fais le. Si tu ne peux pas, passes-t'en. Le reste, ce n'est que du remplissage.


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

eh, dis : je crois que tu oublies un param&#232;tre.

Parmi les produits destin&#233;s au grand public certains sont tr&#232;s mauvaise, mauvaise, bonne, tr&#232;s bonne ou excellente qualit&#233;.

Un lecteur DVD de marque Sony ou Philips coutera plus cher qu'un lecteur X alors qu'il pr&#233;sente des fonctionnalit&#233;s inf&#233;rieures. Et pourtant, la cible reste grand public.
Alors, composants choisis, qualit&#233; du process, r&#233;mun&#233;ration des ouvriers, design. Tout &#231;a on le paie.

L'autre solution &#233;tant de r&#233;cuperer un baril de lessive et d'y mettre les composants n&#233;cessaires : option self made daube. Mais &#231;a marche aussi.
Moi, je ne suis pas tr&#232;s attir&#233; par cette solution.

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re les machines, belles, efficaces, durables. Quite &#224; payer 40&#37; plus cher. Les choix &#224; l'&#233;conomie ne m'ont jamais souri.


----------



## Trambion1 (13 Septembre 2007)

Avoir une machine à 1200 et espérer un écran d'infographiste, il ne faut pas rêver non plus. Et à 1200, on se rapproche fermement des prix des PC pour peu que l'on veuille autre chose qu'une boite grise et bleu avec des fils dans tous les coins...

Bon, j'ai quand même de la chance concernant le mien qui n'a pas un an, je préfère le blanc !


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Septembre 2007)

fredlab a dit:


> Si un des admins de ce forum est aussi sectaire (mac addict jusqu'à l'aveuglement), je me demande ce que je suis venu faire sur ce forum.



Ce n'est pas du sectarisme, c'est juste une étude de texte : tu te plains que les Mac sont trop  chers et que les PC sont plus puissants pour moins cher donc la réponse logique est pourquoi tu n'achètes pas un PC ?  Et effectivement je suis OK avec Backcat c'est du trollisme en puissance. Fin du hors sujet.


----------



## Chuck_Joris (13 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Alors, composants choisis, qualité du process, rémunération des ouvriers, design. Tout ça on le paie.



Alors pourquoi avoir mis une dalle à la qualité douteuse (surtout en regard des dalles des anciens 20")


----------



## da capo (13 Septembre 2007)

On pouvait d&#233;j&#224; constater ce diff&#233;rentiel de qualit&#233; entre les 17" et 20" dans les g&#233;n&#233;rations pr&#233;c&#233;dentes du iMac.

Cette machine n'est d&#233;finitivement pas destin&#233;e &#224; une utilisation pro.
Si des consommateurs souhaitent plus, parce que leur utilisation est plus pointue qu'ils mettent le prix. Ca me semble normal.

Normal pour un artisan/professionnel avec des recettes faibles.
Les autres ont la charge de travail et les recettes suffisantes pour justifier un investissement plus important.

Tout est question d'amortissement.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Septembre 2007)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Alors pourquoi avoir mis une dalle &#224; la qualit&#233; douteuse (surtout en regard des dalles des anciens 20")



Juste pour compl&#233;ter. Cette info viens d'un utilisateur professionnel, membre du site Macbidouille.

On peut rajouter la conclusion de Lionel :



> Fondamentalement, ceux qui ach&#232;tent aujourd'hui un iMac 20'' &#224; 1199&#8364;TTC ont ont largement pour leur argent. Mais Apple a fait des concessions, c'est le prix &#224; payer pour ne pas avoir &#224; payer le prix d'un produit plus performant. La dalle de l'iMac 20'' suffira &#224; la grande majorit&#233; des gens, mais ceux qui veulent avoir une dalle de meilleur qualit&#233; affichant les couleurs en 24 bits et ayant un large angle de vision iront sur le Refurb Store trouver un ancien 20", ou bien ach&#232;teront un iMac 24".
> On peut cependant reprocher &#224; Apple son manque de clart&#233; flagrant sur les composants int&#233;gr&#233;s &#224; ses produits.



A noter que ce nouvel iMac 20" coute pr&#232;s de 500 euros de moins que le pr&#233;c&#233;dent.


----------



## ficelle (13 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Et c'est à ça qu'Apple destine l'iMac...



oui et non...

comment tu fais quand tu dois équiper des postes bureautiques pro en Mac ?

tu colles des mac pro 8 curs aux secretaires ? 

et SJ à bien precisé (lors de la keynote) que l'iMac nouvelle version plaisait enormement aux pro...


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> oui et non...
> 
> comment tu fais quand tu dois &#233;quiper des postes bureautiques pro en Mac ?
> 
> ...



La secr&#233;taire n'a justement pas besoin de mat&#233;riel pro, pas besoin d'un &#233;cran de ouf pour &#233;diter un document Word. Les pro peuvent &#224; la rigueur s'orienter sur un iMac 24".


----------



## ficelle (13 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> La secrétaire n'a justement pas besoin de matériel pro, pas besoin d'un écran de ouf pour éditer un document Word. Les pro peuvent à la rigueur s'orienter sur un iMac 24".



ok, et elle peut se detruire les yeux sur cette dale bas de gamme... c'est noté. :sleep:


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> ok, et elle peut se detruire les yeux sur cette dale bas de gamme... c'est not&#233;. :sleep:



Tu l'a vue la dalle ??? Personne a dit qu'on se d&#233;truisait les yeux dessus, y'a juste un pro qui a remarqu&#233; des artefacts sur le ciel en d&#233;veloppant un RAW


----------



## jeancri (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,
Puisse ce passage au nouvel Imac "PC friend" se faire dans la sérénité,
L'imac qu'il soit mat ou brillant est une superbe machine, nous sommes des gâtés.

Quand j'ai vu les 2 Imacs (mat et brillant) présentés côte à cote, j'ai eu le sentiment que certaines images passaient mieux sur le brillant et....inversement, pour d'autres images.
(Images de fond d'écrans OsX, poissons, galets)

Pour le mat, un peu plus de piquet, un peu plus de contraste, de détails dans les zones pâles.

Pour le brillant plus de luminosité, brûlant un peu les
                       couleurs très pâles, mais une image plus fluide et moins cru.

En tant que pro de image j'ai opté pour le blanc en 24 pouces, mais je serais sûrement heureux avec le brillant.


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_t'as mal lu DarkOrange et n'oublie pas que ficelle fut mod&#233;rateur bien avant toi&#8230;

et si tu avais mieux lu au lieu de te f&#226;cher tout rouge, tu aurais compris qu'il en avait un&#8230;

cf le 23 en &#233;cran maitre&#8230; 
_


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Pour mettre tout le monde d'accord : la secrétaire on lui donne un mac mini avec l'écran au choix.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4402496 a dit:
			
		

> _t'as mal lu DarkOrange et n'oublie pas que ficelle fut mod&#233;rateur bien avant toi&#8230;
> 
> et si tu avais mieux lu au lieu de te f&#226;cher tout rouge, tu aurais compris qu'il en avait un&#8230;
> 
> ...



Pas tout compris. Commentaire envoy&#233; par MP comme aurait du l'&#234;tre ce dernier, et pourtant tu es modo depuis plus longtemps que moi.


----------



## Trambion1 (13 Septembre 2007)

jeancri est sage et à bien raison.


----------



## ficelle (13 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pour mettre tout le monde d'accord : la secrétaire on lui donne un mac mini avec l'écran au choix.



c'est le choix qui risque de se faire lors des prochains renouvellement de machines du parc dont je m'occupe... mais c'est quand même beaucoup moins classe sur un bureau, il y a des fils de partout !


----------



## omni (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Sans vouloir remettre de l'huile sur le feu, la dalle du 20 pouce semble d'une qualit&#233; inf&#233;rieure &#224; celle du 24, mais malgr&#233; tout (&#224; lire l'ensemble des commentaires sur tout un tas de sites...) elle reste correcte pour la majorit&#233; des utilisations. En fait, il semblerait que seuls les pros de l'image trouveront &#224; redire. 
Par cons&#233;quent, une secr&#233;taire qui fait de la bureautique ne s'arrachera pas plus les yeux que sur n'importe quel &#233;cran. On a 50 postes PC au boulot et je peux affirmer que personne n'a jamais &#233;tudi&#233; de pr&#233;s la qualit&#233; des &#233;crans utilis&#233;s qui entre nous sont vendus avec les machine sans que personne ne s'interroge.
Par exemple l&#224; je tape avec un &#233;cran 17 pouces de chez HP, un hp1702. Quelqu'un est-il capable de me dire s'il est bien ou non ? Si la nouvelle dalle du IMAC 20 est mieux ou pas???
En conclusion dans le monde professionnel, pour faire de la bureautique je ne connais pas de boite qui fasse r&#233;ellement attention au &#233;cran qui &#233;quipent les PC.
Le seul truc aujourd'hui consiste &#233;ventuellement &#224; se dire que bien s&#251;r on prend un &#233;cran plat et si possible pas un 15 pouces...

Enfin c'est juste mon humble exp&#233;rience ...


----------



## niko34 (13 Septembre 2007)

Me tapez pas dessus, mais je suis assez d'accord pour dire qu'Apple abuse *un peu*.

J'ai eu une discussion assez &#233;nergique &#224; ce propos avec des amis pcistes dont un qui va switcher prochainement. J'ai bien s&#251;r d&#233;fendu les nouvelles configs Apple comme vous venez de le faire. C'est une machine avec un prix d'appel, pour une utilisation grand public.... bla bla

C'est vrai tout &#231;a, mais &#224; ce prix l&#224;, on a une machine Dell avec un &#233;cran de 24 pouces, 2go de ram, 500Go de disque. L'imac permet de son c&#244;t&#233; d'avoir acc&#232;s &#224; OSX, ce qui est un argument de poids. Mon ami futur switcheur est d'ailleurs motiv&#233; par l'os d'Apple, pas par les machines (ceci dit, elles sont belles). Donc oui, tout &#231;a se paie. Apr&#232;s s'&#234;tre mis en t&#234;te d'avoir 250 Go de disque en moins, 1 Go de ram en moins, 4 pouces d'&#233;cran en moins, il apprend que l'&#233;cran utilise une dalle bas de gamme. Il n'est pas pro mais il souhaite tout de m&#234;me avoir un produit de qualit&#233;, et il fera sans aucun doute la diff&#233;rence le connaissant. Quand on sait qu'Apple augmente chaque ann&#233;e ses marges et qu'aujourd'hui, ils tournent autour de 36&#37;, je me dis que c'est un peu gonfl&#233;. Il peut passer son chemin, certes, mais est-ce qu'on a pas le droit de r&#226;ler un peu. Des fois, &#231;a fait bouger les choses.

@omni: je bosse sur un HP1730, et moi je peux te le dire : la qualit&#233; est pourrie. Je suis content de retrouver mon imac 24 le soir.

EDIT : et puis, laissez un peu les lapins tranquilles


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas moi, mais pour *1100*, je ne m'imaginais même pas qu'on aurait un 20'' dans le bas de gamme alors quand Apple a sorti ce modèle j'ai été assez épaté. Maintenant sur ton Dell, est qu'il y a :

Une webcam
Un logiciel pour faire de la vidéo
Un logiciel pour faire de la musique
Un logiciel pour faire des DVD
Un logiciel pour classer ses photos
Un logiciel pour créer ses sites web
Un antivirus (mouarf!)
Un firewall
Un antispyware
Un antiadware
Des enceintes
Un design tout intégré
Le wifi intégré dernière génération
La possibilité d'avoir une suite bureautique complète pour 79
Et plein d'autres choses intégrées dans OSX...
????


----------



## niko34 (13 Septembre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne sais pas moi, mais pour *1100&#8364;*, je ne m'imaginais m&#234;me pas qu'on aurait un 20'' dans le bas de gamme alors quand Apple a sorti ce mod&#232;le j'ai &#233;t&#233; assez &#233;pat&#233;. Maintenant sur ton Dell, est qu'il y a :
> ...
> ????



Ce n'est pas *mon *Dell dont il s'agit. J'ai un iMac 24 . Il n'est donc pas n&#233;cessaire d'&#233;num&#233;rer tous les avantages de l'imac et d'osx. Je suis d&#233;j&#224; convaincu.

Tu trouves que 1200 (pas 1100) c'est pas cher pour un macuser et c'est vrai que c'est un prix jamais vu pour un imac. Mais ce que tu cites comme avantages, pour un utilisateur pc regardant les machines Apple, si je met en face la diff&#233;rence de taille d'&#233;cran, de m&#233;moire, de disque dur, &#231;a ne fait pas lourd. J'ai bien dit pour un utilisateur pc, hein , habitu&#233; &#224; regarder les caract&#233;ristiques techniques de la machine.

Et je trouve qu'une soci&#233;t&#233; qui marge &#224; 36&#37; pourrait faire un petit effort pour mettre combien, 10euros, 20 euros .... de plus, pour offrir la dalle qui va bien. Cette config aurait &#233;t&#233; parfaite.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Septembre 2007)

C'est bien l&#224; la diff&#233;rence, c'est avoir un pc mieux burn&#233; mais au look industriel et une machine au superbe design tr&#232;s bien int&#233;gr&#233;. Pour la diff&#233;rence avec les 10 ou 20$ je ne sais pas, je suppose que le prix de la machine est d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s rabot&#233;, on ne conna&#238;t pas toutes les contraintes techniques et financi&#232;res...


----------



## lovell (13 Septembre 2007)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> Alors après l'écran glossy, c'est la qualité de la dalle de l'imac 20" qui est remise en question.
> 
> ...



Rien d'alarmant pour l'utilisateur lambda. En revanche, un vrai professionnel infographiste ou photographe sera méticuleux et repérera immédiatement les artefacts sur les formats RAW.


----------



## mininuk (13 Septembre 2007)

bonjour à tous,

j'ai reçus mon imac 20" aujourd'hui et je dois dire que je siuis assez déconcerté  .
La machine est superbe , le clavier génial mais je trouve mais cet écran vraiment trop juste... particulièrement l'angle vertical et la différence de luminosité entre le haut et le bas.

je suis vraiment dégouté il me plait vraiment mais j'ai peur de le regretter, heureusement que je l'ai commandé sur l'apple store et ses 14 jours pour se rétracter... (ce qui n'est pas le cas de la fnac...).
du coup je crois que je vais me rabattre sur le refurb avec un imac blanc en 24, en espérant que l'écran soit plus uniforme (dailleur si qqun le possède et peut me rassurer, en mp si c'est trop HS).

j'oubliais je suis graphiste aussi, bien que ce soit mon ordi perso . On m'a toujours apris à ne pas se fier à l'écran pour du print, mais là c'est quand même abusé rien que itunes minimisé dans le coin haut ou bas n'as pas les mêmes teintes,on à l'impression que les polices se bolde entre le haut et le bas... en bougeant juste un peu la tête les couleur changent...

je vais encore l'essayer quelques jours mais je suis sceptique... aucun par reflets génants pour ma part par contre..


----------



## ficelle (13 Septembre 2007)

voila, de la daube... c'est bien ça, mais il semblerait que ce soit mal vu de le dire sur le forum ! :rateau:


----------



## niko34 (13 Septembre 2007)

je n'ai rien remarqué de tel sur mon 24 blanc. Mais tu as sans doute l'oeil plus affuté que le mien si tu es graphiste. Le mieux serait que tu puisses vérifier par toi même.


----------



## David_b (13 Septembre 2007)

niko34 a dit:


> je n'ai rien remarqué de tel sur mon 24 blanc. Mais tu as sans doute l'oeil plus affuté que le mien si tu es graphiste. Le mieux serait que tu puisses vérifier par toi même.



Il parle du 20"... le 24" n'a pas la même dalle.


----------



## mininuk (13 Septembre 2007)

le probleme sur l'imac alu ne concerne apparemment que le 20"..

.. mais je demandais aussi si c'était bon sur l'imac 24 blanc précédent.

ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai un viewsonic avec mon mac mini qui affiche les mêmes caractéristiques d'angles que celui de l'imac 20 (160° me semble) mais qui ne m'a jamais fait cet effet...


----------



## STF75 (13 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour, 

Je suis sur le point de m'acheter un nouvel iMac et je suis allé à la Fnac pour voir ces nouvelles machines de près. Je n'étais pas au courant de la polémique sur cet écran 20", c'est le vendeur qui me l'a fait remarqué lorsque je lui ai parlé des angles de visualisation différents sur les deux machines. Et là, j'ai été frappé par la différence entre ces deux dalles ! Malgré un profil colorimétrique réglé à l'identique (Adobe RGB), les deux écrans montrent une différence flagrante lorsqu'on se positionne de biais : le fond d'écran bleu du 20" passe au vert lorsqu'on le fixe progressivement de côté alors que le 24" ne "bouge" pas. En inclinaison verticale, le 20" est plus sombre dans sa partie haute quand il est incliné vers le haut, alors qu'incliné vers le bas, les couleurs de la partie basse virent au "négatif" ! Impressionnant sur un poste à ce prix. Mon but n'est pas d'alimenter la polémique mais de livrer un témoignage le plus objectif possible. Que le 20" convienne à une utilisation familiale, c'est une chose, mais la piètre qualité de sa dalle est décevante de la part d'une marque telle qu'Apple. D'autant que les précédents 20" ne présentaient pas ce défaut...


----------



## lovell (13 Septembre 2007)

mininuk a dit:


> le probleme sur l'imac alu ne concerne apparemment que le 20"..
> 
> .. mais je demandais aussi si c'&#233;tait bon sur l'imac 24 blanc pr&#233;c&#233;dent.
> 
> ce qui est bizarre c'est que j'ai un viewsonic avec mon mac mini qui affiche les m&#234;mes caract&#233;ristiques d'angles que celui de l'imac 20 (160&#176; me semble) mais qui ne m'a jamais fait cet effet...



La dalle 24" du blanc est la m&#234;me que celle qui &#233;quipe les 24" alu.


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> _*cette dale *est une daube, c'est clair !_
> trop lumineuse, angle de vision vertical et horizontal tres limité, et surtout un ecart de luminosité trop important entre le haut le bas.
> du coup, je *l'*utilise avec un apple 23 ADC en ecran maitre
> 
> mais bon, pour un usage multimedia familial, ça passe.



tiens un COD précède un verbe 





DarKOrange a dit:


> Pas tout compris. Commentaire envoyé par MP comme aurait du l'être ce dernier, et pourtant tu es modo depuis plus longtemps que moi.



je n'ai pas fait un "commentaire" mais une réponse. Tu as tellement peur des trolls que tu penses que tout le monde veut troller ?

Ficelle possède une quantité incroyable de macs et il gère un parc informatique, il fut aussi modo très longtemps sur macgé, tu penses vraiment que s'il dit que la dalle est une daube, il vient troller ?

relis le message que je cite dans cette réponse

tu comprends quoi  avec ce "du coup je l'utilise" il l'utilise. il utilise quoi ? bin, à ton avis ? c'est quoi ce COD qui précède le verbe utiliser ?



bien à toi


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4403257 a dit:
			
		

> tiens un COD pr&#233;c&#232;de un verbe&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




A quel moment je dis que Ficelle "trolle" ?  Et j'ai le droit d'avoir une opinion plus mod&#233;r&#233;e non ?  

Cordialement


----------



## alèm (13 Septembre 2007)

_ah bah je te pr&#233;f&#232;re comme &#231;a tiens&#8230; 
_


----------



## raphpascual (13 Septembre 2007)

Troll &#224; celui qui ne dit pas amen!
Quel sens critique....

Pour les &#233;crans, c'est pas sp&#233;cialement &#233;tonnant, Apple n'a jamais vraiment brill&#233; par ses dalles.... Disons qu'on sait clairement ou se font les marges sur les machines d'entr&#233;e de gamme, macbook inclut....


----------



## Frodon (13 Septembre 2007)

fredlab a dit:


> sur un PC, on en offre plus pour le même prix...



Pas comparativement à un PC de marque. J'ai mainte et mainte fois fait des comparatifs ici et sur d'autres forums (pour les Macbook, MacBook Pro, iMac precedente génération), en prenant bien soin d'avoir des configurations soit totalement identiques, soit très très peu différentes, et dans tous les cas, le Mac est soit moins cher ou égale, soit à peine plus cher (100 ou 200 Euros de diff), y compris comparé à des configuration Dell. Evidement je compares toujours les prix TTC et hors promotions.

Après il est vrai que sur PC tu peux avoir une configuration plus adapté à tes besoins pour le même prix, mais à configuration identique (ce mot à de l'importance), les Macs ne sont pas plus cher que les PCs.


----------



## niko34 (14 Septembre 2007)

Frodon a dit:


> Pas comparativement à un PC de marque. J'ai mainte et mainte fois fait des comparatifs ici et sur d'autres forums (pour les Macbook, MacBook Pro, iMac precedente génération), en prenant bien soin d'avoir des configurations soit totalement identiques, soit très très peu différentes, et dans tous les cas, le Mac est soit moins cher ou égale, soit à peine plus cher (100 ou 200 Euros de diff), y compris comparé à des configuration Dell. Evidement je compares toujours les prix TTC et hors promotions.
> 
> Après il est vrai que sur PC tu peux avoir une configuration plus adapté à tes besoins pour le même prix, mais à configuration identique (ce mot à de l'importance), les Macs ne sont pas plus cher que les PCs.



Je compare les 24 car Dell ne propose pas de 20 (19 22 24)

imac 24 : 1889 euros
core 2 duo 2,4
2Go 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
Serial ATA 320 Go
Pas de modem
Souris Mighty Mouse
Clavier français
Pas d'apple care

Dell Inspiron 530s : 1391 euros
Core 2 Duo 2,33
écran 24'' UltraSharp
2Go 667 Mhz DDR2 SDRAM
Serial ATA 320 Go
carte graphique ATI  X1300Pro
Graveur DVD 16x
Clavier Dell
Souris Dell
Haut-parleurs avec caisson de basses
Wifi

Sachant que :
- l'imac a une carte HD2600 Pro qui coûte 30 euros de plus que la X1300Pro du Dell
- l'imac a une webcam pas le Dell: 15 euros (ben oui c'est tout ce que ça coute maintenant et qu'on ne me dise pas l'isight est super, c'est vrai, mais sans msn video ça lui enlève de son charme, surtour en france)

1889 - 1391 - 30 - 15 = 453 euros de différence

C'est 24% de différence. Ce n'est pas rien pour certains.

C'est vrai que la génération précédente d'imac était particulièrement intéressante (en rapport qualité/prix), surtout le 24. Mais depuis, ce n'est plus le cas.

Quand on est 24% plus cher que Dell, on ne met pas une dalle de supermarché dans ses ordinateurs. J'ai beau retourner ça dans tous les sens, je ne trouve pas d'argument en faveur d'Apple. C'est comme si tu mettais une fermeture zip de mauvaise qualité sur un sac Hermes en expliquant que ça répond aux besoins des acheteurs.


----------



## omni (14 Septembre 2007)

Ayant moi m&#234;me fait ce type de comparatif (avec DELL et HP) je suis oblig&#233; d'&#234;tre d'accord avec NIKO34 : il fort regrettable que le 20 pouces ne poss&#232;de pas une dalle (un &#233;cran) plus correct.

Toutefois, il est &#224; noter que ce comparatif ne prend en compte que le mat&#233;riel, or une machine Apple c'est aussi un OS.

De l&#224; &#224; dire qu'Apple fait payer une partie de l'OS par le hard...
Cela donnerait donc : MAC OSX 129 euros + les 400 euros de "surco&#251;t" mat&#233;riel = 529 euros le syst&#232;me d'exploitation . Pour &#234;tre honn&#234;te en plus, avec les  machines on dispose de ILIFE qui s'il est vendu s&#233;par&#233;ment co&#251;te 79 euros.
Donc r&#233;sultat &#224; "configuration" mat&#233;riel &#233;quivalente vous payez 500 euros de plus pour Apple mais vous profitez du meilleur OS et d'une suite multim&#233;dia.
Je suis s&#251;r que mon raisonnement va susciter quelques r&#233;actions et j'en suis d&#233;sol&#233;. Il s'agit juste d'une r&#233;flexion qui ne remet pas en cause mon choix futur mais qui le complique. : je n'ai pas la place pour un 24' et je suis un peu d&#233;&#231;u que la dalle du 20' ne soit pas au top. Mais en m&#234;me temps je sais parfaitement que je ne verrai rien vis &#224; vis de l'&#233;cran n'&#233;tant pas un pro loin de l&#224;. C'est juste le fait de savoir qu'elle a un d&#233;faut...


----------



## Chuck_Joris (14 Septembre 2007)

Je rejoins en partie les deux précédents posts.
Il faut ajouter aussi que le design se paye aussi (dite ca à un fanatique du PC et il vous répondra d'un haussement d'épaule).
Bref malgré l'écart de prix entre les mac et les pc, la question ne se pose même pas pour moi : mon prochain ordi sera un mac.

Cependant comme le dis Niko34, lorsque l'on est plus cher que la concurrence, le client s'attend à trouver des composants de qualité dans la machine.


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Septembre 2007)

Les comparatifs qualité/prix des Macs par rapport aux PC on en a déjà parlé et reparlé, en gros à chaque fois qu'Apple met sa gamme à jour et à chaque fois on tourne en rond...

Alors merci de revenir sur le sujet SVP : la qualité de la dalle des iMac alu 20".


----------



## Fafnou (14 Septembre 2007)

Ne connaissant pas grand chose au hardware, je me permettrai de donner mon point de vue de débutant du grand public.

J'attends mon iMac Alu 20", après avoir pu le tester en magasin (Apple Premium Reseller et Fnac) et chez un copain.

Peut-être que la dalle n'est pas terrible, mais j'avoue ne pas avoir personnellement remarque de problème. J'ai pu visionner des photos, un film DVD, m'en servir avec iWork, et j'ai trouvé que l'image était bonne.
Après, vous êtes sans doute plus exigeants que moi car plus connaisseurs...

Ce qui est marrant, c'est que j'ai ensuite essayé de me renseigner sur la qualité des écrans (17") que j'ai chez moi et au taff, et à chaque fois j'ai trouvé des commentaires hyper négatifs. Et pourtant je m'en sers tous les jours...


----------



## Trambion1 (15 Septembre 2007)

Ben justement, moi aussi, je ne suis pas du tout un spécialiste mais je suis quand même allé voir cet iMac 20 à la FNAC et je dois avouer qu'on remarque vraiment le changement de couleur dès que l'on se met un peu de côté.

Je n'irais pas jusqu'à dire que c'est très pénalisant (moi je me mets en face de mon mac généralement) mais de là à dire que seul les infographistes peuvent voir la différence avec l'iMac 24, c'est faux.

Il y a une vrai différence de qualité (au moins au niveau de l'angle de vision, après je ne suis pas assez calé pour le dire) entre les deux dalles.


----------



## chacha95 (15 Septembre 2007)

Tout est une histoire de technologie de dalle...  mais il ne s'agit pas d'une mauvaise dalle pour autant. Sur le march&#233; des 22", il n'existe pour l'instant que des dalles TN (comme sur l'iMac 20" actuel). Pour autant, personne ne s'est plaint de la qualit&#233; des dalles 22". 

Tout est une question d'habitude. Apple nous a habitu&#233; &#224; implanter sur leur iMac des dalles IPS, &#224; pr&#233;sent, il s'agit de dalles TN pour le 20". C'est s&#251;r, Apple nous a pas fait un cadeau en faisant &#233;voluant la dalle du 20". Mais je pense qu'il s'agit plus d'une strat&#233;gie marketing de classification des gammes (20" pour les &#233;crans d'entr&#233;e de gamme et 24" pour le haut de gamme)


----------



## DarkLord (15 Septembre 2007)

salut à tous,

je viens de me "cogner" l'intégralité du fil (3h de lecture, au bas mot...  )

Je ne m'étais pas penché sur ces histoires de dalles, pensant naïvement que 20" et 24" c'était kif-kif bourricot (c'est d'autant plus vicieux que c'était effectivement le cas avant le 7 août, sur feu l'iMac blanc).

Donc merci pour ce débat instructif (parfois vif, partant à la limite de partir à l'ouest..  )

En tout cas, j'étais en train d'hésiter entre 20" et 24" (c'est pas que j'aie gagné au Loto, mais depuis le temps que j'économisais en attendant telle ou telle mise à jour... et en plus, soit dit en passant, le 24" est 250 euros moins cher depuis le 7 août...)
Pour mon utilisation (totalement familiale, bien que mon foyer se limite à mon auguste personne  - mon futur iMac me servira en effet de TV / écran pour DVD), on me conseille le 24".
Vos discussions sur la dalle de meilleure qualité vont donc finir par me convaincre définitivement de prendre le 24" (et fcuk pour les économies!)

Voilu voilu

(désolé, j'ai pas de polémique à lancer sur Dell ou sur les tarifs d'Apple... bien que certains arguments ne me laissent pas insensible... )


----------



## David_b (15 Septembre 2007)

l'iMac 24" est une très belle machine. _Si_ je devais un prendre un je n'hésiterais pas entre le 20 et le 24, quitte à économiser 3 mois de plus


----------



## chacha95 (15 Septembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> l'iMac 24" est une très belle machine. _Si_ je devais un prendre un je n'hésiterais pas entre le 20 et le 24, quitte à économiser 3 mois de plus


La dalle du 20" est si merdique que ça ? (je ne l'ai jamais vu de près encore)
Ca fait peur si Apple a implanté des dalles LCD de la génération des powerbook G3...


----------



## LeProf (17 Septembre 2007)

D'apres vous que vaut cette dalle par rapport à un HP W2007 ou un Samsung Syncmaster 206BW ?


----------



## nicoplanet (17 Septembre 2007)

chacha95 a dit:


> La dalle du 20" est si merdique que &#231;a ? (je ne l'ai jamais vu de pr&#232;s encore)
> Ca fait peur si Apple a implant&#233; des dalles LCD de la g&#233;n&#233;ration des powerbook G3...



Elle est pas merdique : c'est le type de dalle (TN) que tu retrouves dans 90&#37; des ordinateurs de cette gamme de prix... Cette technologie a l'avantage d'&#234;tre un peu plus rapide (historiquement en tout cas) que les deux autres technologie d'&#233;cran.
Si tu travailles r&#233;guli&#232;rement le l'image, investi dans une petite sonde qui te permettra de calibrer tout &#231;a, et &#231;a ira.

Le 24' a une dalle Super-IPS, technologie r&#233;put&#233;e pour la qualit&#233; de rendu et l'angle de vision... mais pas pour la rapidit&#233;.

Tu sais tout !


----------



## ficelle (17 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Elle est pas merdique : c'est le type de dalle (TN) que tu retrouves dans 90&#37; des ordinateurs de cette gamme de prix...



mince, je pensais qu'Apple &#233;tait plut&#244;t dans les 10% restants  

non, mais sans dec, je ne vois pas comment calibrer correctement cet &#233;cran.
j'ai toujours fait &#231;a &#224; l'&#339;il en utilisant une sortie num&#233;rique de r&#233;f&#233;rence pour arriver &#224; un r&#233;sultat acceptable... mais l&#224;, je n'y arrive pas.

j'en suis &#224; travailler uniquement sur le 23 externe, et &#224; abaisser compl&#232;tement la luminosit&#233; du 20 pour &#233;viter qu'il ne perturbe mon champ de vision.

sinon, tr&#232;s bonne machine


----------



## chacha95 (17 Septembre 2007)

nicoplanet a dit:


> Elle est pas merdique : c'est le type de dalle (TN) que tu retrouves dans 90% des ordinateurs de cette gamme de prix... Cette technologie a l'avantage d'être un peu plus rapide (historiquement en tout cas) que les deux autres technologie d'écran.
> Si tu travailles régulièrement le l'image, investi dans une petite sonde qui te permettra de calibrer tout ça, et ça ira.
> 
> Le 24' a une dalle Super-IPS, technologie réputée pour la qualité de rendu et l'angle de vision... mais pas pour la rapidité.
> ...


C'est bien ce dont je me doutais mais à la vue des réactions des possesseurs du 20", cette dalle était à chier ! 

Chui bien content d'avoir commander mon Apple Cinema Display 20  (j'imagine équivalent qualitativement au 24")


----------



## Chuck_Joris (18 Septembre 2007)

Je suis allé voir de visu ces fameux imacs pour tester la différence de qualité entre les deux dalles.
Un 24» et un 20» étaient côte à côte. Et bien je nai vu aucune différence avec mes yeux de non graphiste.
Je me suis mis sur le côté pour tester les angles de vision et je ne les ai pas du tout trouvé ridicules.
Je nai pas vu non plus de couleurs qui changent avec langle. Cependant je nai pas pu non plus tester avec 10000 images différentes.
En tout cas, je suis rassuré, pour lutilisation que jen aurais la dalle du 20» sera suffisante pour moi.


----------



## Joffrey (18 Septembre 2007)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Je suis allé voir de visu ces fameux imacs pour tester la différence de qualité entre les deux dalles.
> Un 24» et un 20» étaient côte à côte. Et bien je nai vu aucune différence avec mes yeux de non graphiste.
> Je me suis mis sur le côté pour tester les angles de vision et je ne les ai pas du tout trouvé ridicules.
> Je nai pas vu non plus de couleurs qui changent avec langle. Cependant je nai pas pu non plus tester avec 10000 images différentes.
> En tout cas, je suis rassuré, pour lutilisation que jen aurais la dalle du 20» sera suffisante pour moi.


 
Je pense qu'il y a beaucoup de bruit autour de ça, beaucoup de peur, et beaucoup de vent. Je ne vois pas non plus la différence (en magasin en tout cas) en le 20" et le 24" même en changeant d'angle. Je crois que pour une simple utilisation, c'est plus que correct. Mais bon, je n'ai pas l'oeil affuté d'un photographe ou graphiste, ou autre.


----------



## Lionel 3 (18 Septembre 2007)

Et pourquoi qu'Apple ne donne t'il pas un descriptif d&#233;taill&#233; des produits qu'il vent, c'est &#224; la limite tromper le client, se faire de la gratte sur le dos des acheteurs, je regrette mais une dalle 24 bits c'est quand m&#234;me la moindre des choses on est plus au moyen age


----------



## sleb (18 Septembre 2007)

Lionel 3 a dit:


> Et pourquoi qu'Apple ne donne t'il pas un descriptif détaillé des produits qu'il vent, c'est à la limite tromper le client, se faire de la gratte sur le dos des acheteurs, je regrette mais une dalle 24 bits c'est quand même la moindre des choses on est plus au moyen age


 
salut

comme on l'a dit plusieurs fois, la majorité des ordis de ce prix ont ce type de dalle et d'ailleurs les revendeurs ne communiquent pas forcément en détail les caractéristiques techniques. De toute facon, il est clair qu'en s'alignant sur les prix, Apple fait des concessions. Je me souviens d'une epoque ou les macs, bien plus chers que les PC proposaient du SCSI en standard, des cartes sons en standard, etc et cela n'empechait pas certains grincheux de crier au scandale en disant que les macs c'est cher... Faut savoir ce qu'on veut  
Moi je trouve qu'elle est très bien cette dalle, une fois calibrée (moi je l'ai mis sur le adobe 98, les contrastes sont meilleurs)


----------



## Lionel 3 (18 Septembre 2007)

Tout le monde aura rectifié ma faute : " des produits qu'il ven*d* "


----------



## LeProf (18 Septembre 2007)

Je suis encore tout h&#233;sitant entre ces 2 configs :
- imac entr&#233;e de gamme
- ou mac mini + un des &#233;crans suivants : hp w2007 ou samsung syncmaster 206BW qui sont tous les deux des TN aussi.

Si vous pouviez r&#233;pondre &#224; ma question cela pourrait m'aider, je suis vraiment tr&#233;s ind&#233;cis quant au choix &#224; faire, m&#234;me si j'ai envi de me faire plaisir.



LeProf a dit:


> D'apres vous que vaut cette dalle par rapport &#224; un HP W2007 ou un Samsung Syncmaster 206BW ?



PS: - utilisation personnelle : photos + montage vid&#233;o familliale
      - utilisation professionnel : essentiellement du Solidworks mais sur des projets relativement simple
Sachant aussi que je veux faire cette investissement sur du long terme (4 &#224; 5 ans )


----------



## sleb (18 Septembre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> Je suis encore tout h&#233;sitant entre ces 2 configs :
> - imac entr&#233;e de gamme
> - ou mac mini + un des &#233;crans suivants : hp w2007 ou samsung syncmaster 206BW qui sont tous les deux des TN aussi.
> 
> ...



eh bien pour ma part je te repondrais sans h&#233;sitation l'iMac, ca te reviendra a peine plus cher et tu auras un tout en un tr&#232;s agr&#233;able sur ton bureau, avec des composants (disque dur, carte graphique) de meilleures facture que ceux propos&#233;s dans le mini


----------



## nicoplanet (18 Septembre 2007)

LeProf a dit:


> Je suis encore tout hésitant entre ces 2 configs :
> - imac entrée de gamme
> - ou mac mini + un des écrans suivants : hp w2007 ou samsung syncmaster 206BW qui sont tous les deux des TN aussi.
> 
> Si vous pouviez répondre à ma question cela pourrait m'aider, je suis vraiment trés indécis quant au choix à faire, même si j'ai envi de me faire plaisir.



iMac 20' sans hésiter !


----------



## chacha95 (19 Septembre 2007)

un iMac &#224; 200 &#37; ! On est fan d'Apple jusqu'au bout !!! lol

je suis aller voir l'iMac 20" tout &#224; l'heure &#224; capture one. Ben la qualit&#233; de l'&#233;cran ne m'a pas choqu&#233; du tout ! Au contraire! (bon je me suis po mis &#224; quatre pattes histoire de voir si la dalle virait au noir)

Puis le c&#244;t&#233; glossy peut &#234;tre une grande qualit&#233; pour une utilisation familiale. Les couleurs sont vraiment belles ! (bon ok faut fermer tous les volets de la maison mais bon...) 

Tr&#232;s belle machine quoi ! Si j'avais les sous.....


----------



## spleen (19 Septembre 2007)

C'est vrai que la dalle glossy c'est vraiment SYMPA.
Le test du 24" fait par lmdn.com :
http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-240-2306-71.html
Je vous conseille la première vidéo, avec l'écran de l'imac dans le rôle du miroir.
Pour ceux qui ont une fenêtre derrière eux, bon courage...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2007)

spleen a dit:


> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-240-2306-71.htmlJe vous conseille la première vidéo, avec l'écran de l'imac dans le rôle du miroir.
> Pour ceux qui ont une fenêtre derrière eux, bon courage...



Pas de problèmes avec mon Macbook.


----------



## momo-fr (19 Septembre 2007)

J'ai été voir le 20', la dalle est effectivement pas terrible (comparée à celle qui est sur mon iMac G4 20'), maintenant le 24' est super lumineux (je parle pour les graphistes), pensez à vos yeux...

Je penche pour un 20' (le 2,4) + un bon 20/22' à côté (ViewSonic par exemple), l'avantage c'est que j'ai plus de surface que le 24' seul, et je peux avoir 2 réglages de luminosité différents (écran de travail / écran de surf + bazar + palettes)... voire matter un DVD en bossant la nuit...  

Je vais quand même y réfléchir...


----------



## ficelle (19 Septembre 2007)

momo-fr a dit:


> Je penche pour un 20' (le 2,4) + un bon 20/22' à côté (ViewSonic par exemple), l'avantage c'est que j'ai plus de surface que le 24' seul, et je peux avoir 2 réglages de luminosité différents (écran de travail / écran de surf + bazar + palettes)... voire matter un DVD en bossant la nuit...



solution valable si tu as deja un bon ecran....


----------



## omni (19 Septembre 2007)

spleen a dit:


> C'est vrai que la dalle glossy c'est vraiment SYMPA.
> Le test du 24" fait par lmdn.com :
> http://www.lesnumeriques.com/article-240-2306-71.html
> Je vous conseille la première vidéo, avec l'écran de l'imac dans le rôle du miroir.
> Pour ceux qui ont une fenêtre derrière eux, bon courage...



Bonjour,

je vais paraître ringard, mais avec n'importe quel écran bosser dos à une fenêtre c'est galère. Dans ce cas il ne s'agit pas de qualité d'écran, mais de bêtise de l'utilisateur. Je sais je suis dur, mais ça fait 15 ans que je bosse sur des PC et depuis tout ce temps, les notices techniques, comme les vendeurs de matériel, comme la médecine (du travail ou pas) explique qu'il ne faut pas mettre son poste de travail informatique avec une fenêtre dans le dos.
 Je précise que je ne suis pas fan des écrans brillants, mais faudrait pas confondre : n'importe quel écran placé tel que décrit dans le post de spleen aura des reflets je rajoute que spleen aurait dû en rajouter en indiquant qu'il faut tester cette situation avec une fenêtre à l'est et à 8 heures du mat...


----------



## spleen (19 Septembre 2007)

Le choix des écrans brillants est un choix purement marketing qui ne repose sur rien, mis à part en mettre plein la vue au client (du moins, les 10 premières minutes...).
C'est d'autant plus comique que lorsqu'Apple ne faisait que des écrans mat, on pouvait lire ici même des critiques très virulentes à l'égard des écrans brillants... 
TOUS les utilisateurs qui utilisent leurs écrans pour autre chose que lire un DVD ou montrer à tonton Marcel les photos des vacances à Agadir remettent en cause cette mode absurde du glossy qui dénature les couleurs et transforme en miroir n'importe quel écran pas forcément mauvais à la base.


----------



## ficelle (19 Septembre 2007)

spleen a dit:


> TOUS les utilisateurs qui utilisent leurs écrans pour autre chose que lire un DVD ou montrer à tonton Marcel les photos des vacances à Agadir remettent en cause cette mode absurde du glossy qui dénature les couleurs et transforme en miroir n'importe quel écran pas forcément mauvais à la base.



je n'ai rien contre le coté brillant de cet écran, c'est ce qui est derrière la vitre qui me dérange.


----------



## nik66 (20 Septembre 2007)

Donc si je comprends bien, entre le glossy, cette dalle très moyenne et le très faible écart de performance avec l'ancienne gamme, le meilleur choix est en fait de ne pas acheter le nouvel iMac mais au contraire un iMac d'occase de la génération précedente, non ?


----------



## NED (20 Septembre 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Ben mon lapin pourquoi tu n'ach&#232;tes pas un PC alors ? Je le r&#233;p&#232;te Apple destine l'iMac a une utilisation familiale. Et puis les caract&#233;ristiques de la dalle ne sont pas si catastrophiques, ok la lecture de c&#244;t&#233; et d'en haut est moindre que certains autres &#233;crans mais vous travaillez comment devant votre Mac ? Debout ? A c&#244;t&#233; ? Moi je bosse en face et si besoin j'oriente l'&#233;cran.



Je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord.
Moi pourtant je suis graphiste confirm&#233;, je bossait sur un Imac G5 20" jusqu'&#224; maintenant et d&#233;j&#224; je trouve la machine g&#233;niale, ca m'ettonerai que je sois de&#231;u par le nouvel Imac 20" que je viens de commander.
Pourtant je suis assez pointilleux dans les d&#233;tails des cr&#233;as, les couleurs ect...

L'histoire de la diagonale de l'horizontal du vertical et du d&#233;faut de dalle, c'est vraiment chercher la petite b&#234;te. Comme dit Darko, on bosse en face de son &#233;cran (en principe, moi je fais comme &#231;a). Et quelques fois je pivote un peu l'&#233;cran si la lumi&#232;re me g&#232;ne ou si j'ai l'impression que mon image se cale pas bien, ET FRANCHEMENT CA SUFFIT BIEN COMME CA.

Apr&#232;s je pense qu'on passe dans le Monde EXPERT, et a mon avis c'est pas le plus grand nombre d'entre-nous.


----------



## Eul Mulot (20 Septembre 2007)

J'ai eu l'occasion de passer quelques heures en précense d'un nouvel iMac 20" (modèle 2.4Ghz), et je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi la dalle est mauvaise, aucun reflet dans mon appart, avec halogène et deux ampoules de 75 watts dans le dos.

Le champ de vision horizontal est très large, celui vertical par contre l'est beaucoup moins.

Après avoir regardé le trailer en 1080 pi de "Ultraviolet", ça met une bonne claque dans la tronche.

La personne qui à acheté ce nouvel iMac ne trouve pas de différence entre sa dalle et celle de son Core Duo précédent.


----------



## Le Gognol (20 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Moi pourtant je suis graphiste confirmé, je bossait sur un Imac G5 20" jusqu'à maintenant et déjà je trouve la machine géniale, ca m'ettonerai que je sois deçu par le nouvel Imac 20" que je viens de commander.



Il y a pourtant des risques que tu sois déçu, puisque tu vas te retrouver avec un écran concrètement de moins bonne qualité...

'+


----------



## Joffrey (20 Septembre 2007)

Le Gognol a dit:


> Il y a pourtant des risques que tu sois déçu, puisque tu vas te retrouver avec un écran concrètement de moins bonne qualité...
> 
> '+


 
J'ai de plus en plus difficile à y croire... vu les nombreux témoignages qui nous disent qu'on ne voit pas la différence ou la baisse de qualité... 

On ne sait plus ou donner de la tête, comme on dit on cherche vraiment la petite bête


----------



## David_b (20 Septembre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> J'ai de plus en plus difficile à y croire... vu les nombreux témoignages qui nous disent qu'on ne voit pas la différence ou la baisse de qualité...
> 
> On ne sait plus ou donner de la tête, comme on dit on cherche vraiment la petite bête



Chacun voit midi à sa porte. Mais il y aussi des utilisateurs qui n'aiment pas les écran brillants _et_ qui les connaissent _et_ en possèdent. Moi, par exemple...  

Je suis... _scié_ de voir que le fait de ne pas apprécier un produit Apple puisse mener à une attaque des personnes (de leurs motivations, de leurs compétences,...). 

Tout ce que je peux dire  c'est que j'ai rendu l'iMac 24" reçu en test sans la moindre tristesse, et que je ne l'achèterai pas pour une seule raison : son écran.


----------



## omni (20 Septembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Chacun voit midi à sa porte. Mais il y aussi des utilisateurs qui n'aiment pas les écran brillants _et_ qui les connaissent _et_ en possèdent. Moi, par exemple...
> 
> Je suis... _scié_ de voir que le fait de ne pas apprécier un produit Apple puisse mener à une attaque des personnes (de leurs motivations, de leurs compétences,...).
> 
> Tout ce que je peux dire  c'est que j'ai rendu l'iMac 24" reçu en test sans la moindre tristesse, et que je ne l'achèterai pas pour une seule raison : son écran.



En ce qui concerne le côté brillant des écrans il est vrai que c 'est une affaire de goût et en la matière chacun doit être libre (encore que là le choix n'existe malheureusement pas). 

Par contre il me semble que la "polémique" porte plus sur la qualité de la dalle qui équipe le 20 pouces.
Et là, certes chacun est libre mais dire que cette dalle est déplorable semble exagéré. Qu'elle ne soit pas le top technologique actuelle certes, mais qu'elle soit à jeter aux orties faut pas abuser. Après quelques réflexions, on s'aperçoit que cette dalle sera OK pour la majorité du public et des utilisations, mais juste voir inadaptée aux professionnels.
Perso je ne vois rien qui soit monstrueux dans cette histoire : l'Imac n'est pas du matériel vendu comme étant destiné aux professionnels.

Enfin, à prix égal, nombre de PC n'ont pas de meilleur écran. Arrêtons donc d'en vouloir toujours plus et de ne pas s'en servir ....


----------



## STF75 (20 Septembre 2007)

> Par contre il me semble que la "polémique" porte plus sur la qualité de la dalle qui équipe le 20 pouces.
> Et là, certes chacun est libre mais dire que cette dalle est déplorable semble exagéré. Qu'elle ne soit pas le top technologique actuelle certes, mais qu'elle soit à jeter aux orties faut pas abuser.



Bonjour à tous, 

Je ne comprends pas ce genre de réactions. Si la qualité de cette dalle est pointée du doigt, ce n'est pas par hasard. J'invite tout le monde à comparer ces deux ordinateurs en magasin (profils colorimétriques et fonds d'écran identiques). A moins d'être daltonien, je suis sûr que la plupart d'entre nous sera d'accord pour dire que le rendu visuel de la dalle du 20" est moins performant que celui du 24". Libre à chacun, donc, d'estimer le degré de "gravité" de ce défaut. Une appréciation étant nécessairement subjective, je conçois tout à fait que d'autres utilisateurs puissent s'habituer à cet écran qui remplira effectivement son rôle dans le cadre d'une utilisation familiale. Toutefois, j'attire votre attention sur le caractère "objectif" du prix des deux 20" : 1199 et 1350  ! Voilà qui représente une somme que nombre de personnes ne peuvent ni ne veulent mettre dans un ordinateur. Pour autant, ces personnes ne se contentent pas d'un écran médiocre. Un iMac est une belle machine, mais cessons de minimiser les défauts des machines Apple. La qualité est en baisse par rapport à l'ancien iMac 20" et à ce prix, c'est inacceptable.


----------



## silos (21 Septembre 2007)

J'ai v&#233;rifi&#233; &#224; la Fnac d'Aix en Provence.

Verdict : je ne suis pas daltonien.....

La qualit&#233; de la dalle du 20" est nettement en dessous du 24" (&#224; mon humble avis).


STF75 +1.


----------



## Trambion1 (21 Septembre 2007)

@STF75

C'est ce que je disais quelques posts plus haut :

Je ne suis pas infographiste mais la différence est flagrante : le bleu du fond vire au vert dès que l'on s'écarte sur le 20 pouces et ne le fait pas sur le 24 pouces (et pas sur mon 20 de la génération précédente).
Après, est-ce que cela doit être une condition rédibitoire, probablement pas mais il est inconcevable de dire que la différence n'est perceptible que par les spécialistes de l'image.


----------



## nik66 (21 Septembre 2007)

C'est bien ce que je me disais : vaut mieux trouver un ancien iMac d'occase...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2007)

Ça dépend de l'utilisation : si vous êtes graphiste ou chromiste mieux vaut passer au modèle au dessus, si c'est pour une utilisation familiale il n'y a pas de problèmes si on est dans une position normale par rapport à l'écran (en vertical).


----------



## Le Gognol (21 Septembre 2007)

Le problème n'est effectivement pas l'aspect brillant contre mat, qui peut convenir selon les goûts et les besoins de chacun. Mais la dalle est très objectivement de moins bonne qualité que le précédent modèle 20', ce qui le rend non seulement pas très utilisable pour les professionnels de l'image, mais également pour tous les amateurs graphistes et photographes avertis, et ils sont nombreux ! Quant à l'utilisation "familiale", elle n'est pas compromise, mais se fera quand même dans de moins bonnes conditions qu'avant...

'+


----------



## Chuck_Joris (25 Septembre 2007)

Finalement je crois que je vais économiser un mois de plus et prendre le 24"...
Voir ICI.


----------



## ficelle (25 Septembre 2007)

exactement ce que je vois avec le miens... ça sent la class action !


----------



## lovell (26 Septembre 2007)

*Ceux qu'ils veulent voir la diff&#233;rence entre les dalles 20" et 24 "...*


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2007)

Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Finalement je crois que je vais économiser un mois de plus et prendre le 24"...
> Voir ICI.



C'est une dalle TN comme on en trouve sur la plupart des PC, que voulez vous ! Les gens veulent des Macs moins chers. Ben les voila, mais du coup avec la même chose que sur PC  Je vois bien la différence entre mon 19" Acer Wide en TN et le 20" Apple Wide en IPS ...

Pas besoin d'être pro ou expert. Il suffit d'aimer les couleurs et le rendu des photos/videos ...


----------



## niko34 (27 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> C'est une dalle TN comme on en trouve sur la plupart des PC, que voulez vous ! Les gens veulent des Macs moins chers. Ben les voila, mais du coup avec la même chose que sur PC  Je vois bien la différence entre mon 19" Acer Wide en TN et le 20" Apple Wide en IPS ...
> 
> Pas besoin d'être pro ou expert. Il suffit d'aimer les couleurs et le rendu des photos/videos ...



Il y a un imac 20'' à 1450 euros. Ce n'est pas le prix d'un ordinateur bas de gamme.


----------



## desertea (27 Septembre 2007)

Les iMac Intel première génération avaient des problèmes de "rémanence". Effectivement dans certains cas il était possible de mettre en lumière ce petit défaut. Pour ma part, si je n'avais pas lu le post qui en faisait mention, je n'aurais jamais remarqué le problème.
Certains criaient au scandale !!!
Aujourd'hui c'est la dalle du nouveau 20'.
Je pense qu'une fois de plus seuls quelques accros du bench vont s'en rentre compte. L'utilisateur lambda sera très satisfait de sa machine. A en croire certains Apple vient de sortir un nouvel ordinateur quasi inutilisable !! foutaise.
Cette machine n'a pas la prétention d'équiper les infografiste ou les pro de l'image, quand on voit le prix de la machine on pourrait cependant s'en douter non ?

Enfin si certains PC sont plus puissants et moins cher, ceci est un autre problème. Le design, la finition, l'intégration et l'OS et la marque, tout ça il faut bien le payer.

Quand on achète une BMW, c'est pour son design, sa qualité de fabrication et ses performances. Pourtant certains détails sont de moins bonne qualité d'une génération à l'autre (qualité de la moquette par exemple). Cependant cela reste incomparable avec une automobile de grande série Française.

Le parallèle est un peu pilotracté, mais bien réel. Personne n'est parfait.
Et acheter Apple c'est aussi se démarquer, quelle joies de se sentir étranger, dans les discussions du style "j'ai un pb avec le dernier driver de ma CG, etc, etc ), et de répondre, "désolé je suis sur Mac !!.

Pour conclure, il est facile de critiquer un produit défini (un Mac) comparé à un autre "non matérialisable" (un PC est polymorphe, qui à la même config ?)
Il faudrait un forum pour chaque config de PC, et là on pourrait comparer, mais cela est impossible. 

Je pense que si on rassemble par groupe de machines identique les 96% (je ne connais pas le pourcentage exact) du parc PC, on arrive à une proportion plus faible que celle de l'ensemble des machines Apple.


----------



## melaure (27 Septembre 2007)

Desertea est parti en complet d&#233;lire, on ne parlait que d'&#233;cran, pas de comparer des configurations compl&#234;te PC/Mac ... 

Je ne suis pas pro du graphisme ou de la vid&#233;o, mais l'&#233;cran est l'interface principale homme/machine, avec ensuite le clavier. Et pour moi c'est important. Ce n'est pas une question d'utilisation, mais une question de conv&#233;nience &#224; la vue humaine. C'est pour cette raison que je n'achetais que du Trinitron auparavent et que je trouve les dalles TN tr&#232;s m&#233;diocres aujourd'hui.

M&#234;me quand j'utilise le finder ou n'importe quelle application de base, je veux avoir un affichage avec des couleurs correctes. Et surtout je trouve plus que m&#233;diocre de proposer des &#233;crans qui n'ont m&#234;me pas 16 millions de couleurs natives au 21eme si&#232;cle. C'est un sacr&#233; retour en arri&#232;re !!!

Et arr&#234;te ton char sur la gu&#233;guerre Mac/PC et de croire qu'on aime les PC. J'utilise des produits Apple depuis 1982 ... et je n'ai pas l'intention de changer 

Mais il est aussi de notre devoir de consommateur de dire ce qui ne va pas dans les produits Apple.


----------



## desertea (27 Septembre 2007)

Excuse moi Melaure, mais je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué mais ce post est composé de plusieurs pages, et tu n'es pas le seul au monde mon cher.

L'écran est pourri tu as mal aux yeux, change de machine !!!

Quand un produit ne me convient pas, je ne l'achète pas !! raisonnement qui parait logique pour certains, mais apparemment pas pour tout le monde !! 


ps: ne pas faire de son cas une généralité est chose sage !!


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Septembre 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Je pense qu'une fois de plus seuls quelques accros du bench vont s'en rentre compte.



Tr&#232;s franchement... non. Tous ceux qui utilisent leur machine pour appr&#233;cier dans de bonnes conditions et travailler un minimum leurs images vont s'en rendre compte et &#234;tre p&#233;nalis&#233;s. Et faut arr&#234;ter le d&#233;lire, m&#234;me le premier mod&#232;le n'est pas vendu (ni per&#231;u) comme un mod&#232;le bas de gamme. Et le deuxi&#232;me mod&#232;le, au prix vraiment plus du tout bas de gamme, se farcit le m&#234;me &#233;cran...

'+


----------



## desertea (27 Septembre 2007)

Je ne partage pas cet avis.
Mais si je suis le seul dans ce cas, je m'incline !! 


Apple a du souci à se faire, si il commercialise des machines bas de gamme au prix fort. 
Acheter un iMac pour installer un écran externe c'est "balo"


----------



## TEOX (27 Septembre 2007)

Ca m'embête drôlement cette histoire. Je suis étudiant en audiovisuel et je vais faire du montage ma profession. Pour me servir à la fois d'Avid et de Final Cut, je vais me tourner vers un Mac.

Mais voilà, j'ai quelques contraintes. Le prix tout d'abord : j'ai comme budget 1 500 . Ensuite, je suis quasiment certain de passer ma prochaine année de scolarité à New-York, ce qui me pose un problème de transport. Déjà un iMac 20" me semble limite, alors un 24" 

Reste la solution du macbook pro, plus onéreuse, mais aussi bien moins confortable pour le type d'utilisation que je veux en faire.

Bref, je m'étais plutôt convaincu de prendre un iMac 20", mais à vous entendre, mon choix serait une bêtise.


----------



## ficelle (27 Septembre 2007)

la mauvaise qualit&#233; de la dalle ne doit pas &#234;tre p&#233;nalisante pour du montage video, et le reste de la machine devrait pleinement te satisfaire.


----------



## melaure (27 Septembre 2007)

TEOX a dit:


> Ca m'embête drôlement cette histoire. Je suis étudiant en audiovisuel et je vais faire du montage ma profession. Pour me servir à la fois d'Avid et de Final Cut, je vais me tourner vers un Mac.
> 
> Mais voilà, j'ai quelques contraintes. Le prix tout d'abord : j'ai comme budget 1 500 . Ensuite, je suis quasiment certain de passer ma prochaine année de scolarité à New-York, ce qui me pose un problème de transport. Déjà un iMac 20" me semble limite, alors un 24"
> 
> ...



Tu peux encore trouver des iMacs Blanc 20" qui conviendront parfaitement à ton besoin.

Sinon la solution du portable n'est pas non plus à exclure. Il te faut dans ce cas regarder du coté du Refurb Store, on peut trouver des MacBookPro 15" Core2Duo à 1500/1600 euros voir moins. Ils ont déjà une bonne résolution, et ils gèrent très bien un écran externe, que tu peux acheter une fois que tu seras aux US.

Il faut bien y réflechir. Ceci dit un 20" ou un 24", c'est presque le même problème en avion. Ca va te couter des sous et comme ce ne sera pas en bagage cabine, tu prends des risques ...

Mais tu peux aussi très bien t'acheter un iMac aujourd'hui, le revendre avant de partir, en acheter un aux US (en plus les prix du neuf et de l'occasion sont bien plus bas qu'en France), le revendre avant de rentrer et en prendre un autre ici après.


----------



## Le Gognol (27 Septembre 2007)

Oui le montage vidéo se fera sans problème, par contre faudra pas se lancer dans de l'étalonnage de façon trop ambitieuse... 

'+


----------



## TEOX (27 Septembre 2007)

Merci pour ces précisions.



melaure a dit:


> Sinon la solution du portable n'est pas non plus à exclure. Il te faut dans ce cas regarder du coté du Refurb Store, on peut trouver des MacBookPro 15" Core2Duo à 1500/1600 euros voir moins. Ils ont déjà une bonne résolution, et ils gèrent très bien un écran externe, que tu peux acheter une fois que tu seras aux US.
> 
> Il faut bien y réflechir. Ceci dit un 20" ou un 24", c'est presque le même problème en avion. Ca va te couter des sous et comme ce ne sera pas en bagage cabine, tu prends des risques ...
> 
> Mais tu peux aussi très bien t'acheter un iMac aujourd'hui, le revendre avant de partir, en acheter un aux US (en plus les prix du neuf et de l'occasion sont bien plus bas qu'en France), le revendre avant de rentrer et en prendre un autre ici après.



Il est vrai que ce voyage risque d'être compliqué et risqué avec un iMac. Bon, de toute façon j'attends Leopard pour switcher, ce qui me permet de prolonger la réflexion. Alors iMac ou Macbook pro, that is the question.

Par contre, la solution d'acheter, de revendre, de racheter, puis de revendre ... je vais m'en passer


----------



## sdo (27 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous,

J'ai devant moi deux iMacs 20" :
 - le mien acheté en avril
 - celui d'un amis acheté il y a deux semaines (le premier de la gamme)

L'écran du nouvel iMac me décoit un peu. La vitre devant l'écran ne pose pas de problème. Par contre suivant l'angle de vision l'affichage change complétement. 

En horizontal avec à peine 45° de décalage l'écran prend une teinte "marron". En vertical il faut que les yeux soient en plein milieu de l'écran sinon l'écran est hyper clair. Par exemple avec les yeux un peu haut dessus du bord supérieur et en restant a 40-50cm en face de l'écran la caméra de l'icone ichat devient grise !

De plus j'ai l'impression que le bas de l'écran est trop éclairé  L'éclairage n'est pas uniforme. Je n'arrive pas à configurer correctement cet écran. 

Un utilisateur de cet imac peut-il me confirmer mes impressions ?


----------



## Joffrey (28 Septembre 2007)

Je reconnais qu'il ya une différence, mais malgré tout pour le simple utilisateur que je suis, ça ne me dérange pas trop. Malgré tout je ne peux pas m'empêcher d'être un peu déçu, pour le prix on s'attends à mieux, quitte à rajouter 100 euro pour une meilleure dalle. Enfin je serais déjà content avec ce que j'ai!!!


----------



## Fafnou (28 Septembre 2007)

Bon, et bien j'ai reçu mon iMac 20" hier après avoir passé la soirée (la nuit...) dessus, et bien je dois dire que la dalle me convient tout à fait.
Je ne prétends pas qu'elle est top. Les comparatifs 20" vs. 24" sont éloquents, mais perso je n'ai pas d'iMac 24" à côté, alors la différence ne me saute pas aux yeux.
Pour l'angle de vision, mon iMac est sur mon bureau, et ma chaise en face, alors les fameux 45° de décallage qui font qu'on a un affichage tout pourri ne me gênent pas des masses non plus...

Bref, si l'ordi doit servir à faire beaucoup de retouche photo, du graphisme de façon un peu poussée, ou si il doit servir à partager des infos entre plusieurs personnes, je comprends que la qualité de la dalle soit génante.

Perso, je suis bien content de mon achat !!! ​


----------



## lovell (29 Septembre 2007)

Fafnou a dit:


> Bon, et bien j'ai reçu mon iMac 20" hier après avoir passé la soirée (la nuit...) dessus, et bien je dois dire que la dalle me convient tout à fait.
> Je ne prétends pas qu'elle est top. Les comparatifs 20" vs. 24" sont éloquents, mais perso je n'ai pas d'iMac 24" à côté, alors la différence ne me saute pas aux yeux.
> Pour l'angle de vision, mon iMac est sur mon bureau, et ma chaise en face, alors les fameux 45° de décallage qui font qu'on a un affichage tout pourri ne me gênent pas des masses non plus...
> 
> ...



Tu as bien raison, personne ici n'est là pour fustiger le 20" au point de le déconseiller à l'achat.

Ca reste une machine totalement exceptionnelle dans la lignée de tous les autres produits Apple.


----------



## Joffrey (29 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> Tu as bien raison, personne ici n'est là pour fustiger le 20" au point de le déconseiller à l'achat.
> 
> Ca reste une machine totalement exceptionnelle dans la lignée de tous les autres produits Apple.


 
 +1


----------



## dartagnan (29 Septembre 2007)

sdo a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> De plus j'ai l'impression que le bas de l'écran est trop éclairé  L'éclairage n'est pas uniforme. Je n'arrive pas à configurer correctement cet écran.
> 
> Un utilisateur de cet imac peut-il me confirmer mes impressions ?



Cela vient de l'angle de vision vertical plus pénalisant encore que l'angle horizontal. Aucun moyen d'y remédier. j'ai recalibré l'écran avec l'outil fourni par apple (pref syst> moniteur> couleur > étalonner en cochant la petite boîte "Mode expert") cela permet d'obtenir un profil acceptable à condition de travailler face au moniteur, la ligne des yeux (plan orbito-méatal) perpendiculaire à la ligne horizontale fictive passant par le centre de l'écran (c'est peut être pas très clair mais je me comprends  ).


----------



## eman (29 Septembre 2007)

lovell a dit:


> *Ceux qu'ils veulent voir la différence entre les dalles 20" et 24 "...*



Je reviens de l'apple expo, et j'ai constaté la différence de qualité de dalle. C'est flagrant.
Sur le 20" les couleurs virent au marron, comme sur ta photo....
Pourquoi ce changement de dalle sur un nouveau produit et pourquoi ne pas employer la même sur les deux imac ???? Ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens d'acheter un 24" achétent un  20" avec une dalle médiocre alors que sur les anciens imac la dalle est bien mieux.
Je suis bien content de mon imac blanc 20" et décu de la régression de la qualité des nouveaux produits.
Apple tire les prix pour s'approcher de ceux des pc. C'est dommage...


----------



## melaure (30 Septembre 2007)

eman a dit:


> Je reviens de l'apple expo, et j'ai constat&#233; la diff&#233;rence de qualit&#233; de dalle. C'est flagrant.
> Sur le 20" les couleurs virent au marron, comme sur ta photo....
> Pourquoi ce changement de dalle sur un nouveau produit et pourquoi ne pas employer la m&#234;me sur les deux imac ???? Ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens d'acheter un 24" ach&#233;tent un  20" avec une dalle m&#233;diocre alors que sur les anciens imac la dalle est bien mieux.
> Je suis bien content de mon imac blanc 20" et d&#233;cu de la r&#233;gression de la qualit&#233; des nouveaux produits.
> Apple tire les prix pour s'approcher de ceux des pc. C'est dommage...



Comme tu peux le voir sur ce sujet, un certain nombre de personne trouve &#231;a suffisant. Pourquoi Apple mettrait une dalle de meilleure qualit&#233; avec un tarif plus &#233;lev&#233; pour l'iMac si le mod&#232;le actuel convient &#224; une majorit&#233; de clients ?

Apple est en train de tourner au DELL pour la qualit&#233; des composants, et si les gens trouvent &#231;a bien, que peut-on y faire ? C'est la loi du march&#233;. Ce n'est pas la qualit&#233; qui compte mais la quantit&#233;. C'est comme &#231;a que les ventes de Macs explosent ... C'&#233;tait le cas pour les PowerMac qui 5x00 ou 6x00 qui avaient des &#233;crans tr&#232;s tr&#232;s moyens et qui se sont bien vendus.

Grosso modo pour le client, seul le tarif compte


----------



## eman (30 Septembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Comme tu peux le voir sur ce sujet, un certain nombre de personne trouve ça suffisant. Pourquoi Apple mettrait une dalle de meilleure qualité avec un tarif plus élevé pour l'iMac si le modèle actuel convient à une majorité de clients ?
> 
> Apple est en train de tourner au DELL pour la qualité des composants, et si les gens trouvent ça bien, que peut-on y faire ? C'est la loi du marché. Ce n'est pas la qualité qui compte mais la quantité. C'est comme ça que les ventes de Macs explosent ... C'était le cas pour les PowerMac qui 5x00 ou 6x00 qui avaient des écrans très très moyens et qui se sont bien vendus.
> 
> Grosso modo pour le client, seul le tarif compte



Bah oui je comprends bien. Apple démocratise le mac si bien qu'on ne retrouvera plus jamais la qualité qu'on a connu avant et qui faisait leur réputation....Tjs une question de fric.


----------



## flor (30 Septembre 2007)

peut etre que ceux ci aideras le débat les dalles des iMacs sont des dalles provenant de LG/Philips la suite* ici *


----------



## sdo (1 Octobre 2007)

J'ai effectu&#233; la livraison de l'iMac &#224; son heureux propri&#233;taire. Pour lui pas de probl&#232;me sur l'&#233;cran. Pourla majorit&#233; des utilisateurs l'&#233;cran ne posera pas de probl&#232;me.
On cherche peut-&#234;tre trop la petite b&#234;te, nous sommes trop perfectionniste[FONT=&quot][/FONT]:rateau:


----------



## cobra999 (5 Octobre 2007)

je peux, à la rigueur, comprendre la baisse de qualité vu la baisse du prix du premier 20': ça fait "prix d'appel"....mais pour le second 20' qui approche les 1500  ils auraient pu garder l'écran de l'ancien...pfff

j'aimerai bien qu'un journaliste balance ça à Steve Jobs !


----------



## NED (8 Octobre 2007)

Ayé je viens de recevoir mon petit monstre :
Imac 20" 2.4 Ghtz duo core, 2gig de ram. disk dur 500.

Je suis d'accord sur la dalle qui est moins bien que mon ancien ImacG5, mais avec quelques petits réglages ça le fait bien.En trafiquant un peu le contraste et les gammas, je m'en sors sans trop de soucis.

C'est pas bizance mais faut vraiment chercher la petite bête.
Pourtant je fais de l'image toute la journée, les couleurs et la précision c'est important pour moi. Y'a juste les typos ou je trouve que la précision dans les textes de petite taille est carrémént à la ramasse  .... cependant je lis pas non plus des romans sur mon mac.

Le côté glossy de l'écran n'est pas si gènant que ça, et j'étais un peu septique car je bosse avec une fenètre derrièrre moi ! j'ai pivoté legèment l'écran et ca va c'est pas la mort non plus.

Je ne parlerai pas du design et de sa puissance phénoménale car c'est pas sujet, mais c'est juste de la balle !  

Globalement je suis ravi de mon investissement.


----------



## Joffrey (8 Octobre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Ay&#233; je viens de recevoir mon petit monstre :
> Imac 20" 2.4 Ghtz duo core, 2gig de ram. disk dur 500.
> 
> Je suis d'accord sur la dalle qui est moins bien que mon ancien ImacG5, mais avec quelques petits r&#233;glages &#231;a le fait bien.En trafiquant un peu le contraste et les gammas, je m'en sors sans trop de soucis.
> ...


C'est rassurant de lire &#231;a, &#231;a me conforte dans le choix que je vais faire pour un 20" En tt cas super que tu sois content de ton investissement !!!


----------



## melaure (9 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> C'est rassurant de lire ça, ça me conforte dans le choix que je vais faire pour un 20" En tt cas super que tu sois content de ton investissement !!!



Ben tant mieux. En ce qui me concerne je mets des sous de coté pour un MacIntel mais ce ne sera sûrement pas un 20" à cause de la dalle TN. Le 24" ou alors un MacBookPro pas glossy avec ACD


----------



## JoJoS (10 Octobre 2007)

Sniff..
Je viens de lire les 3 derni&#232;res pages de ce topic, et que je lis des commentaires qui flingue l'&#233;cran de l'iMac 20"... Je vais le recevoir demain !!

Je me dis, "rhoo, ce ne doit pas &#234;tre si m&#233;chant, et puis faut pas exag&#233;rer quand m&#234;me.", mais la je tombe sur la photo qui montre tr&#232;s clairement la diff&#233;rence entre 20" et 24"...

C'est vraiment abus&#233; que pour ce prix la (j'ai quand m&#234;me mis 1400&#8364; !!) on ait un &#233;cran si peut performant... Et c'est pas d'&#234;tre capricieux...

Bref, de toute fa&#231;on je ne suis pas un pro de l'image, donc je ne pense pas que cela me g&#234;nera, mais je suis tout de m&#234;me d&#233;&#231;u de voir que pour 1400&#8364; on a pas le droit d'avoir un "bon" &#233;cran.

Mais malgr&#232;s tout je suis impatient de le recevoir !!!


----------



## melaure (10 Octobre 2007)

JoJoS a dit:


> C'est vraiment abusé que pour ce prix la (j'ai quand même mis 1400 !!) on ait un écran si peut performant... Et c'est pas d'être capricieux...



Attention performance a différent sens dans ce cas. Il est peut performant dans le sens ou je l'entend, c'est à dire sur l'angle d'affichage et le fait que ce ne soit pas une dalle en 16 millions de couleurs réelles.

Par contre si tu es un peu gamer, l'affichage est plus rapide sur une dalle TN (raffraichissement plus rapide). Dans ce cas il est plus performant.

C'est donc une question de besoin 

Et ça ne veut pas dire que les dalles sont nulles dans le domaine ou elles sont moins fortes !


----------



## NED (10 Octobre 2007)

Juste un petit truc en passant.
Les 2 premiers jours ma nouvelle dalle 20" effectivement &#233;tait moins bonne que mon ancien Imac G5 20".
Comme je l'ai dit j'ai trafiquot&#233; un peu pour regler tout &#231;a.
Cependant j'ai l'impresssion qu'au fil des jours l'&#233;cran s'est calibr&#233; et restitue de mieux en mieux!  :style:
C'est peu &#234;tre aussi mes yeux qui s'habituent a ce nouvel &#233;cran. Mais je peux vous dire que je fais de l'image toute la journ&#233;e et les derniers jours les couleurs les contrastes et l'impact g&#233;n&#233;ral de l'&#233;cran me parraissent plus exacts.


----------



## JoJoS (12 Octobre 2007)

J'ai enfin re&#231;u mon iMac !!!
Je trouve que vous avez un peu abus&#233; la quand m&#234;me... Il faut vraiment &#234;tre super pointilleux pour dire que la qualit&#233; de cette dalle n'est pas terrible...

Bon, certes le r&#233;glage par d&#233;faut n'est pas le top du top, mais apr&#232;s un &#233;talonnage en mode expert, on arrive a une luminosit&#233; et une image au poil !
De plus, l'angle de vision, &#224; moins de travailler de travers, est amplement suffisant.
Pour les reflets, ils sont loin d'&#234;tre g&#233;nant car quasi inexistant ! Et puis faut &#234;tre stupide pour orient&#233; l'&#233;cran en direction d'une lampe...

Bref, beaucoup d'inqui&#233;tude &#224; la lecture des diff&#233;rents commentaires, et au final, cet &#233;cran est magnifique. Bon, ok je ne suis pas graphiste et patati patata mais faut pas pousser m&#233;m&#233; dans les escaliers quand m&#234;me.

Alors pour tout ceux qui h&#233;sites sur ce 20", pas d'inqui&#233;tude &#224; avoir !! Il est largement &#224; la hauteur !


----------



## Chuck_Joris (12 Octobre 2007)

Les angles de vision me suffisent amplement et comme je ne suis pas un professionnel de l'image, je ne vois pas de différence entre la qualité de rendu du 24 et du 20 pouces.

La seule question que je me pose sur le 20 pouce c'est par rapport au pseudo True Color.

Est ce que ca aura un impact sur la durée de vie de la dalle et si oui qu'elle est l'espérance de vie de l'écran avant de voir apparaitre des pixels morts en pagaille.


----------



## Joffrey (12 Octobre 2007)

JoJoS a dit:


> J'ai enfin reçu mon iMac !!!
> Je trouve que vous avez un peu abusé la quand même... Il faut vraiment être super pointilleux pour dire que la qualité de cette dalle n'est pas terrible...
> 
> Bon, certes le réglage par défaut n'est pas le top du top, mais après un étalonnage en mode expert, on arrive a une luminosité et une image au poil !
> ...


 
Merci pour ton témoignage   ça me rassure et je pense bien commander ce petit 20" Y a t'il un tutorial qui explique comment étalonner l'écran au mieux ?


----------



## JoJoS (12 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Merci pour ton témoignage   ça me rassure et je pense bien commander ce petit 20" Y a t'il un tutorial qui explique comment étalonner l'écran au mieux ?



Je ne sais pas si il y a un tutoriel pour l'étalonnage, mais ce n'est pas vraiment difficile, et puis si vraiment tu as besoin, je pourrais t'envoyer mon étalonnage.


Bonne question Chuck !!
C'est vrai que ca serait vraiment pénible que des mixels morts apparaissent avec le temps...


----------



## pulsaracat (17 Octobre 2007)

je vais peut etre acheter un imac 20" d'occasion, et j'aimerais savoir a partir de quelle date sont aparus ces nouveaux ecrans qui posent problemes..... merci ​


----------



## David_b (17 Octobre 2007)

c'est simple : 
imac en aluminium = cet écran
imac blanc = écran normal.


----------



## pulsaracat (17 Octobre 2007)

aux environs d'aout 2007 alors... (si j'ai bien suivi)​


----------



## Joffrey (17 Octobre 2007)

Je confirme, à partir du 7 aout 2007...


----------



## pulsaracat (17 Octobre 2007)

merci du renseignement.​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

bon

au final

on parle du 20'' et on le compare au 24

mais est ce que le 24'' est true colors ?

est ce que sa dalle est uniforme?​


----------



## DarkLord (19 Octobre 2007)

>  est ce que sa dalle est uniforme?

bon ben, c'est pas pour dire, mais je vais pas me lancer sur le sujet, passque j'ai fait une tentative l'autre fois... et DarkOrange a enlevé nos posts car ce fil porte sur la qualité de la dalle du 20" et pas sur celle du 24"...  

mais on peut ouvrir un fil spécifique sur le sujet ... ​


----------



## Anonyme (19 Octobre 2007)

D'un autre côté, je crois qu'aucune dalle n'est uniforme à part celle avec LED.


----------



## DarkLord (19 Octobre 2007)

j'avoue ma totale incompétence sur la question, mais de ce que j'ai pu lire sur le sujet ici ou là, c'est en effet ce que j'ai cru comprendre...
Bref, à moins de taper dans le méga haut de gamme ou le matos pro, point de salut! ​


----------



## NED (20 Octobre 2007)

Va faloir fermer le sujet avant qu'on y comprenne que *dalle*....


----------



## del.fino (23 Octobre 2007)

desertea a dit:


> Excuse moi Melaure, mais je ne sais pas si tu as remarqué mais ce post est composé de plusieurs pages, et tu n'es pas le seul au monde mon cher.
> 
> L'écran est pourri tu as mal aux yeux, change de machine !!!
> 
> ...




c'est facile de dire "change de machine et paie le prix" 

exemple : je suis etudiante en architecture. l'ecran et ses couleurs c'est quand meme pas mal important ! et il me semble que ne pas vouloir un bleu qui vire au vert ou un gris qui est plus foncé en haut de l'ecran qu'en bas pour moins de 1600 euros c'est pas trop demander. 
(je prefere preciser que je remet pas en cause la qualité des machines, et que je ne fais pas de contre pub pour mac. je suis fervente de apple et mac OS... il y a des gens ici qui deforment vite les propos et qui pourraient me dire d'acheter un PC !!!)

le prix de l'imac debut de gamme me semble honnete. 
Mais le probleme c'est que si on veut un meilleur ecran il faut debourser rien de moins que 500 euros de plus. Ils auraient peut etre pu proposer au moins un 20 pouces  avec une meilleure dalle ! 

amicalement


----------



## arnaudg (7 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de lire l'ensemble de ce post car je compte acheter un iMac d'ici la fin de l'année. Pour le moment je lorgne sur le 2,4 Ghz avec le fameux 20 pouces qui pose tant de problème.
La qualité de la dalle m'a laissé perplexe au début et je me rend compte après lecture qu'elle convient bien à la majorité des utilisateurs. Pour avoir manipulé un peu cet imac, je reste convaincu par sa puissance et sur le moment l'écran ne me dérangeait pas. Il est sur qu'en étant tatillon à l'extrème on pourrait trouver un défaut à une ferrari.

Mais bon, ne pas intégré des dalles gérant véritablement 16,7 millions de couleurs, c'est un peu limite pour des machines de ce type.


Reste à savoir maintenant si apple intégrera de nouvelles dalles dans la prochaine révision. 
Il est vrai que j'ai pris habitude de ne jamais commander un mac de première génération. Préfère attendre que les "défauts" de jeunesse soit corrigés. Reste maintenant à savoir quand cette mise à jour interviendra


----------



## melaure (7 Novembre 2007)

arnaudg a dit:


> Reste à savoir maintenant si apple intégrera de nouvelles dalles dans la prochaine révision.
> Il est vrai que j'ai pris habitude de ne jamais commander un mac de première génération. Préfère attendre que les "défauts" de jeunesse soit corrigés. Reste maintenant à savoir quand cette mise à jour interviendra



Honnêtement, je n'y crois pas. Regarde le nombre de technos qui ont été sacrifiées pour pouvoir baisser le prix des Macs en gardant une marge de 30% sur les machines. C'est le cas des vrais cartes vidéos sur les MacBook et les MacMinis, les dalles TN, était l'étape suivante. Et sur un 24", il y aussi un gros écart de prix, du coup il est possible qu'il y ait aussi un jour un iMac 24" TN pour s'aligner sur la concurrence. 

Non le seul vrai repproche pour cet iMac, c'est de ne pas avoir un choix en BTO sur la dalle.


----------



## arnaudg (7 Novembre 2007)

Salut Melaure

C'est clair qu'il y a eu des choix pour baisser les prix. En général je trouve la gamme cohérente, seul le mac mini que je trouve trop cher. 
J'ai un macbook que je n'ai pas acheter pour jouer donc je préfère payer moins cher d'autant que la puissance général est plus que satisfaisante.

L'écran pour ma part est un point plus litigieux car c'est le lien entre l'ordinateur et l'utilisateur. J'aurai cru au début qu'il s'agit d'une série de dalles de moins bonnes qualités mais apparemment c'est général. 
Mais bon vu l'évolution constante des prix des composants on ne peut savoir quelle dalles équipera les futurs iMac. ON PEUT REVER ))))


----------



## LeProf (7 Novembre 2007)

arnaudg a dit:


> Salut Melaure
> 
> C'est clair qu'il y a eu des choix pour baisser les prix. En général je trouve la gamme cohérente, seul le mac mini que je trouve trop cher.



Le mac mini n'est pas si cher que cela quand on considère que son rôle est de faire switcher les utilisateurs PC: ils récupèrent au passage leur clavier, souris, écran.
Ils profitent d'un nouvel OS et de la suite Ilife..... et niveau hardware, ils ont une machine vraiment très compacte (la plus petite du marché) et inaudible.

Pour tout cela je ne trouve pas cher payé, d'ailleurs je viens d'en prendre un pour remplacer mon PC défaillant (cf signature) .... et il n'y a pas photo ! Sauf évidement pour la carte graphique, mais ayant quitté ma phase nolife hardcore-gamer, un mini et son chipset GMA me suffit amplement.


----------



## arnaudg (7 Novembre 2007)

Pour une machine dédié Web, bureautique, le mini suffit amplement (plus le silence, plus la consommation). Mais près de 800 euros pour une machine honnête et 600 pour un combo, c'est un peu excessif.

Je suis peut être encore trop sur le slogan un mac à 500 euros.

Après bien sur on ne peut que mettre en avant la valeur ajoutée liée à OS X et iLife (on ne fait pas grand chose face à l'équipement logiciel de base d'un PC). Je suis tombé sur un portable Dell et j'ai halluciné sur le nombre de choses installé en démo : antivirus, logiciel Dell qui ne serve à rien. Cela fait des messages systèmes en permanence. L'inverse d'une machine intuitive.


----------



## Joffrey (7 Novembre 2007)

Je tiens à dire que j'ai reçu mon nouvel iMac 20"   et que sincèrement ça n'a rien à voir avec que j'ai pu voir en magasin. Ici quand je me mets de coté ou carrément au dessus de l'écran, l'écran ne change pas de couleur (en magasin ça virait au vert ou au jaune). Ici rien du tout, il reste comme ça. je ne sais pas si il apple a rectifier le tir, mais en tout cas je suis vraiment super content


----------



## Chuck_Joris (8 Novembre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Je tiens à dire que j'ai reçu mon nouvel iMac 20"   et que sincèrement ça n'a rien à voir avec que j'ai pu voir en magasin. Ici quand je me mets de coté ou carrément au dessus de l'écran, l'écran ne change pas de couleur (en magasin ça virait au vert ou au jaune). Ici rien du tout, il reste comme ça. je ne sais pas si il apple a rectifier le tir, mais en tout cas je suis vraiment super content



Alors là tu me la coupes !!! Il y aurait deux types de dalles pour les 20 pouces !

D'ailleurs, il y a un endroit où l'on peut vérifier le type de la dalle ?  

De mon côté c'est l'inverse, en magasin ca avait l'air niquel mais chez moi ca me gache vraiment mon plaisir.


----------



## arnaudg (8 Novembre 2007)

Nouvel intrigue : comment vérifier le type de dalle installé?


----------



## desertea (8 Novembre 2007)

Je crois que cette info est récupérable en passant par Windows !! 
Mais je ne peux en dire plus, je n'ai pas Windows


----------



## iota (8 Novembre 2007)

Salut.



Chuck_Joris a dit:


> Alors l&#224; tu me la coupes !!! Il y aurait deux types de dalles pour les 20 pouces !


C'est assez courant que les constructeus s'approvisionnent chez plusieurs fournisseurs.
Donc je ne serais pas &#233;tonn&#233; qu'Apple utilise plusieurs dalles LCD sur ses iMac 20".

@+
iota


----------



## arnaudg (8 Novembre 2007)

Tout à fait d'accord sur le fait qu'Apple doit utiliser plusieurs fournisseurs de dalles. 

On peut imaginer que les mauvaises dalles vont progressivement disparaitre. Mais pour le moment il y a des stocks chez les revendeurs donc une chance sur deux.

Il ya quelques infos les informations systèmes de la section Matériel/ Cartes vidéos moniteurs. Sans pour autant donné le type de dalle.


----------



## Chuck_Joris (8 Novembre 2007)

iota a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> C'est assez courant que les constructeus s'approvisionnent chez plusieurs fournisseurs.
> Donc je ne serais pas étonné qu'Apple utilise plusieurs dalles LCD sur ses iMac 20".
> ...



Bon ben...tant pis pour moi alors.


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,

On dit que les dalles du 20" affichent 2^6^3 soit 262 000 couleurs.
Or sur la documentation, il est indiqué millions de couleurs.

Qui a raison, qui a tort ?


----------



## Joffrey (8 Novembre 2007)

bebert a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> On dit que les dalles du 20" affichent 2^6^3 soit 262 000 couleurs.
> Or sur la documentation, il est indiqué millions de couleurs.
> ...


je ne sais pas, en tout cas pour ma part je suis trop content


----------



## Trompe la Mort (8 Novembre 2007)

bebert a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> On dit que les dalles du 20" affichent 2^6^3 soit 262 000 couleurs.
> Or sur la documentation, il est indiqué millions de couleurs.
> ...


Ben... les deux !
Les dalles TN (comme celle de l'iMac) n'affichent que 262 000 couleurs, mais elles "trichent" en faisant varier la couleur de chaque pixel entre deux valeurs proches de celle à afficher. Si tu colles ton nez sur l'écran, tu pourras percevoir un fourmillement, surtout si tu visionnes une vidéo sombre.

Les autres technos de dalles (VA et IPS) savent généralement afficher 16 millions de couleurs sans artifice.

Mais bon, il n'y a pas que ça qui fait la qualité d'une dalle... la profondeur du noir, l'homogénéité de l'éclairage, la fidélité des couleurs, la latence, tout ça a aussi son importance et ne dépend pas forcément de la technologie de la dalle.


Cela dit, c'est vrai que pour le prix d'une bonne dalle TN de 20" (250 euros), autant faire des économies en achetant un Mini et un écran séparé...


----------



## bebert (9 Novembre 2007)

J'ai une dalle TN 20" Samsung sur un Mac mini &#224; la maison justement. &#199;a me suffit largement mais il est vrai que quand on y regarde de pr&#232;s les d&#233;grad&#233;s sont pas terribles...


----------



## Trompe la Mort (9 Novembre 2007)

bebert a dit:


> J'ai une dalle TN 20" Samsung sur un Mac mini à la maison justement. Ça me suffit largement mais il est vrai que quand on y regarde de près les dégradés sont pas terribles...



Un Samsung 206BW ?  C'est ce que j'ai hésité à prendre, mais vu qu'apparemment la qualité de la dalle est aléatoire chez Samsung, j'ai pris un HP qui est franchement très correct, pour seconder mon iBook, bientôt remplacé par un Mini... il n'a pas d'entrée DVI, mais avec un écran récent il n'y a aucune perte de qualité en VGA !


----------



## melaure (20 Décembre 2007)

J'ai beaucoup hésité pour ma nouvelle machine de bureau car aucune ne correspondait vraiment à ce que je voulais (c'était quand même mieux pour le consommateur le temps des cloneurs  ), et finalement j'ai pris l'iMac 20" pour le compromis puissance/prix/place pour le poser.

J'ai mon Apple Cinéma Display 20" juste à coté. Il est clair que la dalle TN choisie par Apple est de piètre qualité en comparaison. J'ai refait un qualibrage, mais les couleurs restent délavées. 

J'ai deux dongle TNT, j'ai pu comparer sur les deux et sur l'iMac, les couleurs sont délavées et encore moche.

Ma question est donc pour ceux qui ont cet iMac 20". Comment l'avez vous qualibré ?


Sinon pour les jeux c'est assez sympa, mais pour la photo numérique je continuerais à utiliser mon PowerBook ou mon Mac Mini avec ACD 20", car l'iMac n'est vraiment pas satisfaisant pour ça.

C'est sur que si Apple revenait à une dalle IPS, je rechangerais immédiatement d'iMac ...


----------



## bebert (21 Décembre 2007)

Mon frère a acheté l'iMac 20" et c'est... beurk comparé à l'iMac G5 qu'il avait avant.
Je vais attendre ou acheter le 24" qui est paraît-il de meilleure qualité.


----------



## melaure (21 Décembre 2007)

bebert a dit:


> Mon frère a acheté l'iMac 20" et c'est... beurk comparé à l'iMac G5 qu'il avait avant.
> Je vais attendre ou acheter le 24" qui est paraît-il de meilleure qualité.



Il n'y a pas photo entre les deux. Finalement qui disait qu'Apple ne faisait pas de bas de gamme. Ils sont en plein dedans maintenant 

Si seulement le Mac Pro n'était pas aussi ruineux, une tour et un ACD aurait été plus judicieux ...

C'est vrai que mon impression est mixée, parce que la machine est pas mal, mais l'écran fout un peu tout par terre. Je comprend pas ceux qui le trouve bien ou alors c'est qu'il y a moyen de le régler pour que ce soit acceptable ...


----------



## sleb (22 Décembre 2007)

hello

moi j'ai calibré l'ecran sur le modele adobe RGB (1998)
ca rend un bien meilleur contraste que le calibrage d'origine

sinon pour revenir a la qualité de l'ecran, j'ai capté une fois un défaut d'affichage de l'ecran dans un jeu ou la texture complexe d'un grillage merdait (GTA san andreas)


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Il n'y a pas photo entre les deux. Finalement qui disait qu'Apple ne faisait pas de bas de gamme. Ils sont en plein dedans maintenant
> 
> Si seulement le Mac Pro n'était pas aussi ruineux, une tour et un ACD aurait été plus judicieux ...
> 
> C'est vrai que mon impression est mixée, parce que la machine est pas mal, mais l'écran fout un peu tout par terre. Je comprend pas ceux qui le trouve bien ou alors c'est qu'il y a moyen de le régler pour que ce soit acceptable ...



Relis ce fil, t'as pas l'impression de tourner en rond là? Ca apporte quoi de plus à la discussion?


----------



## Marco68 (22 Décembre 2007)

...Faut pas exagerer...Tout est question de goût...Certains aiment les dalles brillantes, d'autres non...Suivant le profil de la personne c'est plus ou moins interessant, mais de là à dire que les nouvelles dalles sont moins bien...C'est juste une question d'appréciation...Je pense au contraire, qu'avec le temps, la qualité des dalles s'améliore naturellement...La qualité c'est objectif, le rendu, c'est subjectif...


----------



## DarKOrange (22 Décembre 2007)

Bon après 170 message ce fil à fait le tour du sujet et tourne en rond. On ferme.


----------

